# Spirit Box build



## Dan0h (Feb 12, 2021)

Finished up the Spirit box build last night. This one is great, it has some similarities to some of the SLO sounds.
Two things I wish: First I wish I would have seen the issue about volume drop. I would have used the 17k in R5 instead of the 10k. It’s a very noticeable drop. I just don’t want to desolder and risk messing it up so I’ll live with it.
Second: it’s more of a delay than a reverb. I was hoping to be able to dial in the reverbish sounds a bit more. But it’s ok because it sounds great for what it is and it’s going on the board.


----------



## Route14 (Feb 12, 2021)

It's R4 that should be updated for the volume drop. I've seen folks reference R5 and that was what I initially changed but it didn't help. Honestly I think it made it a tad worse. I did more digging and saw someone recommend upping R4. I replaced it with a socket so I could easily revert back if I needed to but I put an 18K in R4 and I'm not looking back. Huge difference and I would recommend the change. I tend to be like you in not wanting to mess with things when I'm done, but if you plan to use the pedal with a band I personally think it's worth it. Or if you leave it on all the time you could probably just raise your overall level to compensate.

I also did the momentary switch mod. It was okay but not worth the parts and effort. At really mild settings it's cool but at higher settings it just gets noisey super quick. Which could be a plus for some people!


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 12, 2021)

Route14 said:


> It's R4 that should be updated for the volume drop. I've seen folks reference R5 and that was what I initially changed but it didn't help. Honestly I think it made it a tad worse. I did more digging and saw someone recommend upping R4. I replaced it with a socket so I could easily revert back if I needed to but I put an 18K in R4 and I'm not looking back. Huge difference and I would recommend the change. I tend to be like you in not wanting to mess with things when I'm done, but if you plan to use the pedal with a band I personally think it's worth it. Or if you leave it on all the time you could probably just raise your overall level to compensate.
> 
> I also did the momentary switch mod. It was okay but not worth the parts and effort. At really mild settings it's cool but at higher settings it just gets noisey super quick. Which could be a plus for some people!


Cool. Maybe I will swap it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Route14 (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe this weekend I can put together a sound file comparing if that would help with your decision?


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 12, 2021)

I would take a listen.


----------



## rjkuyvenhoven (Feb 12, 2021)

I just made the R4 18K mod and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Feb 14, 2021)

On my spirit box build I used a trimmit board to dial it in, but definitely ended somewhere around 16-18k


----------



## Untro (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for this note, im waiting on my brick to arrive but almost everything else is in the board, so ill just change r4 and skip the middle part!


----------

